# Thoughts on Shimano Di2 Wireless Data Management System?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

Shimano just announced a new device that works with Di2 systems and will pair with cycling computers to display battery life, current gear, and other basic ride data. What do you think? A gadget you'd want or too much tech?

Spotted: Shimano Di2 Wireless Data Management System | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd probably get this just for the novelty.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not shocked. Now you can add gearing to the data on your smartphone; what gear was I in climbing that hill at that pace!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

And when I say smartphone, I mean data gathering and analysis thingiemabob.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Useful if you match it with the CM-1000 Sport Camera I suppose but other than that....


----------

